# Finally cycling my 50 gallon



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting 2 of these orange plecos. I wanted to know what other fish would go with them in my 50 gallon tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I would stay away from fish that get too aggressive. Do you want community fish or cichlids?


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> I would stay away from fish that get too aggressive. Do you want community fish or cichlids?


some community fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

in that case, the bushynose would be just fine! is you are also looking for fish suggestions, i admire the keyhole cichlids, they are peaceful and dont grow too large.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

This isn't your only tank so I'm going to make a suggestion, something that I'm planning right now...

Since you're only 4 years old you'd have to get a willing participant with a drivers license. Find as many LFS's in your area. Visit them and ask when they receive their deliveries. Re - visit them on their delivery days until you SEE what you want, then do the necessary research, then decide if they're for you.

Nothing wrong with opinions of the good peoples here on FF... the main reason I came up with this idea is because I visit fish stores as often as I can. It sucks when you find something you want to buy but you don't have the tank nor the space to put it in.

I almost got a 300 acrylic this weekend, but the ultimatum was to get rid of my XBOX, ps2, all my games, my skateboard, golf discs, snowboard, and my personal computer. So it'll take me a week to get rid of all this stuff and I'll have a 300 soon (just kidding, but if she wasn't with me I'd have gotten it)


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Since you're only 4 years old you'd have to get a willing participant with a drivers license. Find as many LFS's in your area. Visit them and ask when they receive their deliveries. Re - visit them on their delivery days until you SEE what you want, then do the necessary research, then decide if they're for you.



LMAO your funny


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah that was pretty funny eurasian!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Be careful I see he/she has 2 guns!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Be careful I see he/she has 2 guns!


It's He :-D and I wont do anything to erusaian he's cool.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks

You're profile does say that you're 4 though


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Thanks
> 
> You're profile does say that you're 4 though


That's my lucky number


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

my lucky number is 963214785  long story


----------

